# EOS Webcam Utility Beta not working with OBS



## Darrentien (Jul 12, 2020)

I am trying to use my DSLR as a camera video capture feed on OBS. I recently downloaded the EOS webcam utility beta.

I managed to get it running with Zoom, and other video conferencing software. However, when i try to add it as a video capture device, nothing shows up on screen. There is not even the EOS webcam utility beta signal.

Does anyone know what could be the issue? I have tried reinstalling both OBS and the EOS webcam utility beta but to no avail. And I have read that EOS utility might be running in the background and that might be the cause of the issue, but my computer does not have EOS utility downloaded.

Prior to this hiccup, I was actually able to load EOS webcam utility beta once on OBS. However, ever since then, nothing seems to show up on the EOS webcam utility beta device.


----------



## cariasbo (Jul 14, 2020)

I have the same problem - it was working fine and then stopped working...


----------



## Darrentien (Jul 17, 2020)

It keeps sporadically working. Anybody know why this might be the case?


----------



## bluezap (Jul 18, 2020)

Exact same issue on my T7. Updated to the latest firmware. Updated all the drivers and utilities. Closed out of the EOS utility and set it to not start automatically. Done everything possible and still have the same issue. Im on macOS catalina latest build.


----------



## bluezap (Jul 20, 2020)

Has anyone gotten the webcam to work on Zoom without needing OBS? would I need any external hardware?


----------



## KgrantT (Sep 13, 2020)

FINALLY FOUND A FIX!

I'm running OBS 25.0.8 on a Macbook Air 2017 Mac OS Catalina 10.15.6

1. Uninstall any pre-existing virtual cameras and/or syphons 
2. Fresh install OBS (making sure to delete all traces of OBS, including logs, before re-installing)
3. Run through setup (Auto-config. wizard and whatnot)
4. Add Scene and Video Capture Device
5. Select EOS Webcam Utility Beta 
6. Unselect "Use Preset" 
7. Select first resolution option from drop down menu 
8. Select "Simple FPS values" from Frame Rate menu 
9. Select first available frame rate from drop down menu 

AND YOUR GOLDEN!
(In my case at least, let me know if it helped)


----------



## cmoor3 (Sep 16, 2020)

You have to exit EOS Utility and make sure its completely closed by double checking the right side of your taskbar. Mine worked immediately after disabling this.


----------



## mvespain (Oct 31, 2020)

KgrantT said:


> FINALLY FOUND A FIX!
> 
> I'm running OBS 25.0.8 on a Macbook Air 2017 Mac OS Catalina 10.15.6
> 
> ...


Dude, you da man!!! In fact, did not have to any of the fresh install stuff etc., but just followed the preset/resolution/frae rate recommendations! Thank you very much!


----------

